

3 Cutting Edge Talent Management Practices From Silicon Valley - brkumar
http://www.tlnt.com/2013/05/01/3-sharp-cutting-edge-talent-management-practices-from-silicon-valley

======
talles
There is one point that I completely agree:

"Practice #3: Hiring talent without concern for a college degree"

Getting to a good college should be done because you want a good education,
not because you want it shining in your resume.

